# Which pages of passport to scan for the online application?



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

Do I need to scan the complete passport for the online 176 application or first two and last two pages sufficient?

thanks,
gourab


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

gourab said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I need to scan the complete passport for the online 176 application or first two and last two pages sufficient?
> 
> ...


first/last and any pages of observation like ECNR page etc. mostly first and last would do


----------

